# Smilies



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 27, 2004)

We have a huge set of new smilies. The box is scrollable and we just have to get used to how many we have now. Use them wisely. Some are big, some are small, some are secretive too that only Admins can use.

:dueling:

[Edited on 3-28-2004 by webmaster]


----------



## alwaysreforming (Mar 27, 2004)

Hey, Greeeeeeeg....

It looks like Christmas came early for you this year, brother!!! :biggrin:

(Just try to show a little restraint! Hee hee)


----------



## pastorway (Mar 27, 2004)

I bet these are some of the Administrative Smilies:

For closed threads: :closed:

For moderating: :smash:

When a topic dies: :soul:

Reserved for Heretics: :rack:

Banned: :zapped:

No-No: :naughty:




:biggrin:

[Edited on 3-28-04 by pastorway]


----------



## luvroftheWord (Mar 27, 2004)

Okay, I want to make a request that we make the smiley that is beating his head against a brick wall available to all posters. That one was very appropriate for the &quot;At what age should we start baptizing our children&quot; thread.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 28, 2004)

Click on &quot;show all smiles&quot; and you will see them all.


----------



## blhowes (Mar 28, 2004)

The Smiley Grandmaster (Gregg) was able to do amazing things with his limited supply of smileys. Now, the skies the limit.


----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 28, 2004)

Hey, there's even one for church board meetings!

:duel:


----------



## Gregg (Mar 28, 2004)

Thanks guys. I think for the most part that I will stick with Pvt. Bouncy and Cpl. Sean O'Bouncy.


----------



## blhowes (Mar 28, 2004)

[b:d6e3a96233]Gregg wrote:[/b:d6e3a96233]
Thanks guys. I think for the most part that I will stick with Pvt. Bouncy and Cpl. Sean O'Bouncy.

Ah, yes. Quality not quantity.


----------



## luvroftheWord (Mar 28, 2004)

My smiley will woop your smiley. :samurai:


----------



## luvroftheWord (Mar 28, 2004)

What's your smiley gonna do, Paul? Sit on my swords? :samurai: En guarde! (translate into Japanese)


----------



## luvroftheWord (Mar 28, 2004)

No fair! You changed smilies! I'd better saddle up my trusty steed and make an escape!
:hobbyhorse:


----------



## pastorway (Mar 28, 2004)

What happened to LOTW's horse?

 :jaw:

And yes, I know this is :lame: 

but I am :lb: and a little 

so :tongue:


----------



## luvroftheWord (Mar 28, 2004)

Oh no! They got Tornado! 

Oh well, this really is lame, so I'll just WAVE goodbye.
:gw:


----------



## A.J.A. (Mar 28, 2004)

:rant2:

:slurp:


----------



## Gregg (Mar 28, 2004)

A small detachment of bouncies leading Craig's horse to the glue factory










 









[Edited on 3-29-2004 by Gregg]


----------



## FiXato (Mar 29, 2004)

[img:edfa4753bb]http://www.bowlandcentral.com/forum/images/smilies/hearts.gif[/img:edfa4753bb]

[img:edfa4753bb]http://www.bowlandcentral.com/forum/images/smilies/hug.gif[/img:edfa4753bb]

[img:edfa4753bb]http://www.bowlandcentral.com/forum/images/smilies/jawdrop.gif[/img:edfa4753bb]

[img:edfa4753bb]http://www.bowlandcentral.com/forum/images/smilies/pianodance.gif[/img:edfa4753bb]

[img:edfa4753bb]http://www.bowlandcentral.com/forum/images/smilies/ban_009.gif[/img:edfa4753bb]


[img:edfa4753bb]http://www.bowlandcentral.com/forum/images/smilies/ban_004.gif[/img:edfa4753bb]

[img:edfa4753bb]http://www.bowlandcentral.com/forum/images/smilies/weird.gif[/img:edfa4753bb]

[img:edfa4753bb]http://www.bowlandcentral.com/forum/images/smilies/penguin.gif[/img:edfa4753bb]

If ya need some more


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Mar 29, 2004)

:dueling::duel::gunfire:

These are great! Thanks Fixato! You would happen to have any Navy smilies would you??


----------



## blhowes (Mar 29, 2004)

:dueling::duel::gunfire:

Josh leaves for a day or two, and look what happens to the forum. Great to have you back so you can regain some semblance of order around here.

 ... oops, sorry.

Bob

[Edited on 3-29-2004 by blhowes]


----------



## blhowes (Mar 29, 2004)

:gj:


----------



## brymaes (Mar 29, 2004)

:zapped:
:gunfire:
:slurp:
:dueling:
:samurai:
:rack:
:duel:
:smash:

sweet...


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 29, 2004)

Turbo gifs
:attack:


----------



## Scott Bushey (Mar 29, 2004)

:soul:


----------



## KayJay (Mar 29, 2004)

OK is it just me or are they not just beating, but also, in fact, biting a dead horse??????


----------



## sundoulos (Mar 29, 2004)

For us ancients who are a little more challanged in this newfangled technology -- how do you get those smilies to work?

I click on them and nothing happens.
I double-click on them and nothing happens.
I right-click on them and nothing happens.
I drag the litttle buzzards to my text box and what do I get? -- the URL.

So what gives?


----------



## Scott Bushey (Mar 29, 2004)

Willard, 
Just click on the smilie you want. Do not look to see that smilie in your dialog box; you will not see the GIF (which is an image that has moving characteristics). You should find a word w/ possibly some colons etc. Click publish and ~poof~. There you have your smilie in your posted entry.......


----------



## sundoulos (Mar 29, 2004)

Must be something wrong with my computer. The ones on the side will do that but the ones in the separate window don't do a thing.

[Edited on 3-30-2004 by sundoulos]


----------



## blhowes (Mar 29, 2004)

[b:b42c757f1e]sundoulos wrote:[/b:b42c757f1e]
Must be something wrong with my computer. The ones on the side will do that but the ones in the separate window don't do a thing.

I've been having the same problem. It works fine on my computer at work, but not on my home computer.

I figured out that it must have something to do with the compuserve browser that I'm using. While compuserve was connected, I loaded Internet Explorer and the icons in the separate window work fine.

Maybe you have a similar problem as me. Which browser are you using? 

Bob

[Edited on 3-30-2004 by blhowes]


----------



## JohnV (Mar 29, 2004)

Maybe we're not taking account of the most obvious: discriminating smilies!:jaw:


----------



## brymaes (Mar 30, 2004)

:ninja::mine::guitar::soul:


:attack:


----------



## sundoulos (Mar 30, 2004)

I am using Netscape. Perhaps I should try IE?


----------



## mjbee (Mar 30, 2004)

:broccoli::attack:




Just playin with these cool smilies.


----------



## sundoulos (Mar 31, 2004)

I am us IE at church and the smilies work. I will have to try IE at home.

:boldblue::boldblue:

YES!!!! I can do it!!!!


----------



## blhowes (Apr 1, 2004)

[b:b570331436]sundoulos wrote[/b:b570331436]
:boldblue::boldblue:


:broccoli:

[Edited on 4-1-2004 by blhowes]


----------

